# What do you have for attachments?



## Danny S (Jun 9, 2007)

I work for a attachment manufacturer, Craig Manufacturing in New Brunswick, Canada. Wondering what you may have on your machines for buckets, forks, ect...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Danny! Glad you found us! I just have the standard duty bucket on my John Deere 430 FEL. I could sure use a good set of forks but just have not found a set at the right price. I am a compulsive bargain hunter.  Most of my impliments are Land Pride with a Dragon Products rotary cutter.


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

We have just about everything out here. We have a large New Holland tractor with FEL, discs, blades, plows, PTO spreader, PHD, boom pole, PTO tiller, and of course a couple rotary cutters: 1 5foot and 1 8ft. ---- Different brands, BUSHHOG, HOWSE and Land Pride.

-Tom


----------



## Danny S (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. I guess I was meaning more construction type attachment such as pallet forks, buckets, excavator buckets and thumbs, plows ect.. this is our website. www.craig-mfg.com .

Curious if anyone may have our attachements on their equipment.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We have a JD 3520 w/ a bucket, rear blade, and rotary cutter. We need a post hole digger and a bale spear, but it will be awhile before we need it. Looked at the website, You were talking some big equipment. I guess I am in the wrong forum


----------



## tough451 (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont have near enough. I can use stuff from my mom ans dads farm but right now I really need a shop.


----------

